# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Need help with Christmas moss carpet

## kmjoe

Hi. Im new here and wish to seek advice from fellow shifus. I've recently bought a tank and a large piece of Christmas moss from seaview. I'm planning on running the tank without co2 and carpet the whole black soil with the Christmas moss amd add some sakura shrimps a few weeks later. The problem is the moss didn't came with any mesh to hold them and it's not sinking on the soil at the bottom  :Sad:  I've seen people mention about getting ss mesh from 30 kelantan ln, bought some there but don't know what grade it is and the edges seems to be very sharp. Not sure of its safe to tie the moss and leave it in the tank. Hope you guys can guide me

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Seaview also sells those stainless steel mesh too, its usually displayed alongside the plants retail area.

I guess you can also get stainless steel mesh from hardware shops too, just have to make sure they are marine-grade steel that wouldn't corrode/rust in the tank.

As for the edges of the steel mesh, just trim them with a wire cutter or scissors and bend the edges downwards, that will avoid sharp edges poking out.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Alternatively, instead of using stainless steel mesh, you can also get those black plastic mesh from Daiso, they come in sheets of various sizes (from small circles and squares to A4 size, usually stocked at the gardening section). You can cut them into shape and tie the moss on, they will also sink well.

You can check out bennc's guide on how to do it : http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Show-and-tell

----------


## kmjoe

> Seaview also sells those stainless steel mesh too, its usually displayed alongside the plants retail area.
> 
> I guess you can also get stainless steel mesh from hardware shops too, just have to make sure they are marine-grade steel that wouldn't corrode/rust in the tank.
> 
> As for the edges of the steel mesh, just trim them with a wire cutter or scissors and bend the edges downwards, that will avoid sharp edges poking out.


I'm not 100% mine were marine grade ones. Saw very light yellow tints on the ss. Guess I'll give it up and go for the daiso solution. Thank you so much for ur advice ^^ another question, is it advisable to "clamp the xmas moss between the mesh or jus try to tie it to a piece below?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> another question, is it advisable to "clamp the xmas moss between the mesh or jus try to tie it to a piece below?


Both methods can work... though most people usually just tie the moss on top of the mesh. 

Try to spread out the moss into a thin layer so that the majority of it can receive light, if the moss is laid on too thick the bottom layers may not receive sufficient light and would just end up melting.

----------


## kmjoe

Thks! Will give it a try. Went to imm daiso and couldn't find the square piece of plastic mesh  :Sad:  will try to find it somewhere else

----------


## tunicate

HomeFix hardware store should also have.

----------

